# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Hasan Z. Kamberi, i pari që shkroi në shqip poezi e lutje islame

## Neteorm

Studiuesja Genciana Abazi Egro pas veprës së Nazim Beratit, përmbys deformimin letrar që u ndërtua në shekullin 20-të, në diktaturë, për poezinë e Hasan Zyko Kamberit që nga realizmi socialist ishte konsideruar rëndom si bejtexhi. Me botimin tekstual kritik dalin në dritë tre dorëshkrime të mbijetuara të H.Z. Kamberit dhe gjithë krijimtaria letrare që ka mbërritur prej tij deri më sot.

Intervistoi: Violeta Murati







Për herë të parë, ju na sillni të plotë në një botim tekstual kritik poezitë e Hasan Zyko Kamberit. Çfarë plotëson ky botim në studimet tonë, ku është mbështetur?

Ky botim është ndërtuar mbi tri dorëshkrimet e mbijetuara të Hasan Zyko Kamberit dhe përmbledh gjithë krijimtarinë letrare që na ka mbërritur deri më sot prej tij. Kjo vepër është e hapur për lexuesin e të gjithë kategorive, dhe besoj se njohja e krijimtarisë së tij do të përcaktojë për pasojë dhe vendin që i takon këtij poeti në historinë e letërsisë shqipe.

Ky poet ka qenë shumë i dashur për shqiptarët në shek. 19. Por në shek. 20 poeti humbi shumë nga lavdia. Madje vepra e tij nuk u botua dhe lexuesit e njohën vetëm nëpërmjet disa fragmentesh poezish të botuara nëpër antologji.

Krijimtaria poetike e H.Z.Kamberit vjen pas botimit të edicionit të Divanit shqip të Nezim Beratit, çhistori e ka ndjekur këtë libër?

Fill pas Nezim Beratit, iu vura punës për të botuar veprën e poetit Hasan Zyko Kamberi. Kjo sepse, të dy këta poetë kanë patur një njohje të konsiderueshme në kohën kur kanë jetuar, por edhe sepse janë poetët që hasen më shumë në dorëshkrimet shqipe me alfabetin arab. Por ndryshe nga Nezim Berati, Hasan Zyko Kamberi ka qenë i pranishëm në ligjërimin e intelektualëve nacionalistë shqiptarë jo vetëm myslimanë (Naim Frashëri, Hafiz Ali Korça, Lumo Skëndo ), por edhe të krishterë (Thimi Mitko, Jani Vreto, Vissarion Dodani).

Në fakt botimi i kësaj vepre është tejet i vonuar, pasi si poeti më i madh i kohës së tij, ai prej kohësh duhej të ishte njohur i plotë nga lexuesi dhe opinioni i gjerë shqiptar.

-Si shihet në konktekstin e historisë ky autor? Në çkohë ka jetuar?

Poeti Hasan Zyko Kamberi ka jetuar deri në dekadat e para të shekullit 19, në kapërcyell të dy kohërave të rëndësishme në historinë e shqiptarëve. Pikërisht kur në Ballkan po i vinte fundi stabilitetit disashekullor osman dhe po hapej epoka e proceseve nacionale.

Krijimtarinë e tij mund ta ndajmë në dy pjesë, marrëdhëniet e njeriut me Perëndinë dhe  marrëdhëniet e individit me realitetin e përditshëm. E thënë me fjalë të tjera një pjesë e krijimtarisë mbështetet në letërsinë klasike të Divanit, ndërsa pjesa tjetër në letërsinë realiste.

Ai është i pari ndër poetët e shek. 18 që shkëputet nga modelet e letërsisë klasike të Lindjes dhe lëvron fort poezinë realiste. Kjo natyrë komplekse e veprës së tij ka bërë që ai të jetë ndër poetët e parapëlqyer përgjatë shekullit 19.

-Është një fakt interesant kur kujtojmë se nuk ekziston ndonjë biografi, e shkruar, si keni arritur ti mblidhni të dhënat rreth jetës së tij?

Për këtë poet mungojnë burimet dokumentare. Në vendin e tij të lindjes, në Starje të Kolonjës, për të rrëfehen shumë legjenda, veçanërisht për marrëdhëniet e afërta që ka patur me Ali Pashë Tepelenën, por që është e vështirë të dokumentohen. Përveç kësaj edhe në varrin e poetit, që ndodhet në Starje dhe njihet me emrin Tyrbja e Baba Hasanit mungon data e vdekjes sepse tyrbja së bashku me mbishkrimet e saj ku jepeshin dhe të dhëna konkrete është djegur nga trupat greke më 1914. Kështu që të dhënat e vetme mbi jetën e tij i kam nxjerrë nga poezitë që në shumë raste japin informacione të natyrës biografike.

-Çfarë të dhënash ofrojnë poezitë për marrëdhëniet e poetit me Ali Pashë Tepelenën, ka pasur një lidhje mes tyre?

Më tepër se për marrëdhënie të drejtpërdrejta me pashain e Janinës, në poezitë e Hasan Zyko Kamberit mësojmë për perceptimin që kishte popullsia e asaj kohe për atë se çkishte ndërmend të bënte pashai i Janinës me pashallëkun e tij dhe të çfarë natyre shteti aspironte të krijonte. Ali Pashën e konsideronte si njeriun që do të krijonte shtetin e tij dhe që ai e emërton Shqipëri duke na dhënë kështu dhe dokumentin e parë që njohim deri më sot  ku haset për herë të parë përdorimi i termit Shqipëri.

-Kur është përmendur për herë të parë si poet H.Z.Kamberi?

Poeti në letrat shqipe për herë të parë përmendet në dhjetëvjeçarët e fundit të shekullit 19. Naim Frashëri më 1896 e vendos në kreun e poetëve shqiptarë, kurse pas tij rendit Nezim Beratin dhe Dalip Frashërin. Po në këtë vit, d.m.th. më 1896, Jani Vreto në punimin dorëshkrim mbi historinë e shkrimit shqip shpreh vlerësimet maksimale për poetin. Kurse Thimi Mitko përgatit për botim 3 poezi (Gratë e veja, Paraja dhe Fati im), të cilat i përkthen edhe greqisht, por sikurse ka ndodhur në shumicën e rasteve me poetët shqiptarë të shekullit 19, do të mbesin në dorëshkrim pa e parë dritën e botimit.

-Si janë transmetuar këto poezi?

Poezitë e Hasan Zyko Kamberi janë transmetuar me anë të dorëshkrimeve, që do të thotë se transmetimi i tekstit është realizuar përmes kopjimit d.m.th. shumëfishimi i tyre është bërë me anë të kopjimit me dorë. Kjo praktikë në Perëndim u zëvendësua në mesin e shek. 15 me shtypshkrimin, pas zbulimit historik të Gutenbergut. Mirëpo në Perandorinë Osmane përdorimi i shtypshkronjës për shtetasit myslimanë, për arsye të natyrës fetare filloi relativisht vonë. Shtypshkronja e parë u hap në Stamboll më 1727, por vetëm më 1783 filloi të funksionojë në mënyrë të rregullt. Në këtë kontekst historik dhe institucional edhe tekstet që shqiptarët shkruan shqip me alfabetin arab qarkulluan në trajtë dorëshkrimi.

-Për herë të parë ju pohoni se me krijimin e Mevludit ai ishte i pari që ka përdorur shqipen në lutje dhe ceremoni fetare të besimit islam. Çfarë dëshmon kjo?

Hasan Zyko Kamberi është i pari që ka përdorur shqipen në mësimin dhe praktikimin e fesë islame. Krahas Mevludit ai ka shkruar dhe poezi të natyrës fetare didaktike (Ilmihal), të natyrës informuese, siç janë historia e fesë islame apo historitë për ngjarje të rëndësishme në Islam, si lufta mes Aliut dhe Muavijesë. Por Mevludi (këngë mbi lindjen e profetit Muhamet dhe bëmat e tij) veçohet sepse është hera e parë që shqipja përdoret gjatë lutjeve në ceremonitë fetare të besimit islam. Kështu ai është iniciues i traditës së Mevludeve në shqip pasuar nga Ismail Floqi, Hafiz Ali Ulqinaku, Abdullah Konispoli, Hafiz Ali Korça, apo Tahir Popova në Kosovë etj.

Këto krijime të natyrës fetare teologjike e vendosin Hasan Zyko Kamberin në pozitën e personalitetit të parë shqiptar që në mënyrë të qartë, të mirorganizuar dhe të plotë ka përdor gjuhën shqipe gjatë transmetimit në publik të historisë dhe kulturës islame. Nga ana tjetër, Hasan Zyko duke krijuar në shqip edhe Ilmihali-n (udhërrëfyes i njohurive themeltare doktrinore dhe praktike të Islamit) i cili dëshmohet të ketë qenë pjesë e programit mësimor që zhvillohej në atë kohë në Perandorinë Osmane i ka dhënë kësaj krijimtarie edhe një perspektivë didaktike. Fakti që ka krijuar në shqip poezi fetare me natyrë të qartë didaktike dëshmon për një ndjeshmëri të tijën në çështjen e mësimit dhe të përhapjes së fesë me anën e gjuhës amtare.

Ndonëse poeti nuk e ka artikuluar në mënyrë të qartë misionin e tij, krijimi i poezive në gjuhën shqipe mbi të gjitha dimensionet e besimit (shpirtëror, praktik e mendimtar) të shtyn të mendosh se kemi të bëjmë me një punë të vetëdijshme në këtë drejtim. Këtë mendim ma përforcon edhe fakti se një shekull më vonë, Hafiz Ali Korça, pasi artikulon në mënyrë të qartë domosdoshmërinë e mësimit të fesë islame në gjuhën amtare, do të veprojë ashtu sikurse Hasan Zyko Kamberi, duke bërë pjesë të krijimtarisë së tij sistematike dhe qëllimore udhërrëfyesin për njohuritë themeltare doktrinore e praktike Myslimanija, Mevludin dhe veprën Historija e Shenjtë edhe të katër Halifetë. Dhe këto dy krijimtari përbëjnë një shembull par exellence për studimin e mënyrës se si është zhvilluar në gjuhën shqipe ligjërimi fetar islam.

-Deri tani, ashtu siç është ngulitur nga realizmi socialist, Hasan Zyko Kamberi është konsideruar rëndom si bejtexhi. Çështë ky poet tani?

Termi bejtexhi ka filluar të përdoret në vitet 50 të shekullit 20. Ai është krijim i mirëfilltë ideologjik i historiografisë letrare komuniste. Ky emërtim gjeti terren në kushtet kur vepra e këtyre poetëve nuk ishte botuar dhe ishte e vështirë që të gjykohej mbi kapacitetet letrare të tyre.

Sot lexuesi ka në dorë veprën e plotë të gjithë krijimtarisë së mbijetuar të Hasan Zyko Kamberit. Besoj se kjo do të shërbejë si pikënisje nga duhet të fillojë vlerësimi dhe ridimensionimi i këtij poeti.

-Çfarë keni parasysh kur thoni se H.Z. Kamberi ka qenë vazhdimisht në vëmendjen e intelektualëve nacionalistë?

Të bije në sy që vepra e tij ka qarkulluar në duart e të gjithëve duke filluar nga teqetë, tek bejlerët syni, tek intelektualët ortodoksë, dhe çështë më e rëndësishmja jo vetëm brenda vendit por edhe jashtë tij. Madje çështë më spektaktolarja dhe që të habit është se vepra e tij nuk ka qarkulluar vetëm me alfabetin arab, por edhe me alfabetin grek. Kjo tregon që ai jo vetëm është njohur, por dhe është dashur. Madje intelektualë si Thimi Mitko dhe Vissarion Dodani kanë tentuar ta botojnë atë. Kurse Jani Vreto shprehet se të gjithë ata që janë jashtë kanë mall të dëgjojnë poezitë e Hasan Zykos.

-Poezitë e H.Z Kamberi tërheqin për natyrën realiste, ashtu siç edhe ju na vini në dukje në parathënien e librit, çishte ky fenomen?

Hasan Zyko Kamberi në poezitë e tij është fokusuar në të përditshmen e njerëzve. Ai ka qenë një vëzhgues i mprehtë dhe kjo e ka orientuar edhe drejt kritikës, e cila shpesh kalon në sarkazëm.

E veçanta e Hasan Zyko Kamberit është se merret me problemet e grupeve margjinale të shoqërisë si të varfërit që ngopen me trahana, gratë e veja dhe vajzat e martuara pa njohur burrin e dashurinë. Realitetin e jep nga optika e këtyre grupeve dhe kërkon që shoqëria të jetë më e vëmendshme ndaj tyre. Kështu shfaq dhe një anë të fortë humanizmi dhe ndjenja për një botë më të drejtë dhe më njerëzore. Kështu ai është i pari në letrat shqipe që ka në fokus gruan dhe i jep zë kërkesave materiale, shpirtërore dhe fizike të saj. Madje ai shkon aq larg sa që objekt të poezive bën dhe marrëdhëniet që ka patur me gruan e tij (Rrapçon), të cilën e ka dashur dhe vlerësuar shumë. Për shkak se komunizmi mbajti qëndrim përjashtues ndaj fesë Hasan Zyko Kamberit ju mbajtën mend vetëm poezitë me karkater realist ku spikat Paraja e cila vazhdon të lexohet dhe të përmendet edhe sot e kësaj dite. Madje bashkëvendasit e tij i atribuojnë poetit meritën që i ka kënduar parasë shumë kohë përpara se Marksi të shkruante Kapitalin.

A mund të themi se ishte një pararendës i Çajupit,  referuar satirës?

Të dy kanë lëvruar satirën në mënyrë të suksesshme, por mendoj se jemi herët që të vendosim një lidhje direkte mes tyre. Ka ende shumë dorëshkrime shqip me alfabetin arab, njohja e të cilave do të na japë një panoramë të plotë të zhvillimeve letrare. Dhe mendoj se vetëm atëherë mund të gjykojmë mbi ecurinë e realizmit dhe satirës në letrat shqipe.

-Thoni se Thimi Mitko, një ortodoks është marrë me poezitë e H.Z. Kamberit, si ka arritur ti mbledhë kur kishte problem me alfabetin arab me të cilin ishte shkruar shqipja?

Përveçse të dy, si poeti ashtu dhe Mitko, gjeografikisht vinin nga e njëjta zonë, Thimi Mitko për një kohë të gjatë ka jetuar në Egjipt. Me çdo gjasë ai e ka njohur alfabetin arab që përdorej atje. Për më tepër ka qenë pjesë shumë aktive e kolonisë shqiptare të Egjiptit, ku shumë prej tyre vinin nga zona Korçë-Kolonjë-Përmet-Zagori. Interesant është fakti që intelektualët shqiptarë të asaj kohe kanë bashkëpunuar me njëri-tjetrin shumë më aktivisht se çe mendojmë ne sot, pavarësisht se i përkisnin konfesioneve të ndryshme fetare. Thimi Mitko dorëshkrimin e poezive të Hasan Zyko Kamberit e ka marrë nga babai i Teqesë Halveti në Korçë.

 Çfarë mendoni se e ka vështirësuar njohjen e plotë të veprës së këtij autori, kur thoni se ka pasur edhe përfundime të gabuara. Për çfarë bëhet fjalë?

Ideologjitë e shek. 20 kanë penguar botimin e veprës së tij. Është e habitshme se si gjatë shek. 20 u fashit gjithë ajo famë që gëzonte ky poet. Madje u harrua edhe froni ku e ngjiti Naim Frashëri poetin. Studiuesi Osman Myderrizi tentoi në vitet 60 ta botonte, por nuk arriti. Koço Bihiku me cilësinë e recenzentit të veprës, arriti deri aty sa poetin e quajti të degjeneruar që merret me gratë e veja dhe nuk kërkonte shkaqet se përse këto gra nuk i kishin burrat pranë. Sigurisht mosbotimi i veprës i hapi rrugë vlerësimeve nga më ekstremet.

Burimi : Mapo.al

----------

